# 1/28 Storm Discussion Thread



## Bostonian (Jan 25, 2009)

As I turned on the news this morning, the weather guy from Channel 5 was predicting a potentially large storm for Wednesday the 28th.  I did a little checking, and on Noaa's website they are saying 50% chance of snow.  Could this be a big one?  Could it be a fizzler?  Let's get the speculation going!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking like yet another southern track. Snow-forecast is showing 7.5 at Sundown, 4 at Mount Snow, and 2 at Killington.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Looking like yet another southern track. Snow-forecast is showing 7.5 at Sundown, 4 at Mount Snow, and 2 at Killington.



Yeah, even Jersey is expected to get more snows than the mountains.

Regardless, I hope their wrong and that it tracks north.  I can only hope.  I'd like to take off late midweek for a surprise day of east coast pow....8)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm keeping my eye on this one, jones'ing for a sick day to do some mid-week powder skiing, BEAST or Magic! !


----------



## Angus (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm hoping it runs further north too for the skiing but I have to admit I'm really enjoying this extended and consistent bit of winter in the metrowest area of boston/southern NE. I've skied x-c four times this past week - the conditions have been excellent and pond skating as well. it's nice.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2009)

We're gettin' jipped up here again!:smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> We're gettin' jipped up here again!:smash:



nope, three feet will fall and Tramline will be open on Sunday


----------



## Jisch (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll take another 4-5" down here in CT, the woods will be mint. Hopefully it will bury this breakable crust we've got now - all turns are step turns right now, not cool. 

John


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

*Looking good for Thursday!*

Hot Damn, high probs of 4" or more, moderate probs of 8" or more in southern new england, southern VT, SoNH, White Mts and Maine.  Wed night into Thursday AM  NVT will have to wait...

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml

Could be another ringer for Magic.

THURSDAY POWDER DAY!









Scott says (Sunday):
I'm beginning to become confident in a snowstorm that will effect a large=

area of upstate NY, central New England, and southern New England.  As fa=
r
as VT snow goes, central and southern regions are looking good right now =
for
a potentially significant snowfall.  While the jury is still out, and we'=
ll
have a much better idea in a day or so.=20=20

Figured the word should get out that this week might hold more promise th=
an
current forecasts if this winter storm is indeed coming north.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

wow.  this is really starting to shape up nicely.  The models are now seeing this move further north, and a more prolonged period in the south.  and.  its. all. snow

I really can't concentrate now!


----------



## lerops (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it me or is Catskills really blue in that map?


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

lerops said:


> Is it me or is Catskills really blue in that map?



you're in da money.  Throw another virgin on the Ullr pyre and start planning your sick day excuse now.  Ya know, it's not safe for me to drive to work... gee, my internet connection is down again.  This always happens when it's snowing!
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/day3_psnow_gt_04.gif
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/day2_psnow_gt_04.gif


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Looking like yet another southern track. Snow-forecast is showing 7.5 at Sundown, 4 at Mount Snow, and 2 at Killington.



Well, they just changed their tune. It's tracking notheast now and pushing farther north.

At black: "Snow Potential
          Much heavier accumulations with shifting storm track...5-10" for now...will likely adjust even more          "

Kmart:
Much heavier accumulations with shifting storm track...4-8" for now...will likely adjust even more          

Magic
5-10" for now...will likely adjust even more


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 26, 2009)

crossing my fingers for a northern VT dump


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 26, 2009)

This is from the NOAA website's discussion section.  I just plugged in my zip code:

TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
SPENT MUCH OF THE TIME CONCENTRATING ON THIS PORTION OF THE FORECAST.
A SHORT WAVE PERTURBATION RIPPLES EAST NORTHEAST ALONG THE MEAN FLOW
FROM THE OHIO VALLEY REGION INTO THE NORTHEAST. SUBTROPICAL AND
ATLANTIC MOISTURE CONVERGES AHEAD OF THIS APPROACHING SHORT WAVE.

FORCING MECHANISMS INCLUDE THE DIVERGENT RIGHT REAR QUADRANT OF A
H25 180 KT JET STREAK AS WELL AS A TIGHTENING BAROCLINIC ZONE AND
ISENTROPIC LIFT AT H85 AND GOOD LOW LEVEL CONVERGENCE AND INCREASING
INFLOW AT THE SURFACE THROUGH H925. THIS ALL LEADS TO LARGE SCALE
ASCENT ACROSS THE AREA AS THE SURFACE LOW TRACKS FROM THE MID ATLANTIC
COAST WEDNESDAY MORNING TO THE CAPE AND ISLANDS BY LATE WEDNESDAY.

MAIN CONCERN WILL BE WHERE THE 850 MILLIBAR LOW WILL TRACK ACROSS
THE REGION AND LOCATION OF HEAVIEST SNOWFALL AND POTENTIAL MIXING
WHICH COULD HOLD DOWN THE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ACROSS SOUTHERN AREAS.
00Z ECMWF REMAINS THE WARMEST AND FURTHEST NW OF THE MODEL SUITE AND
ENSEMBLE GUIDANCE ENVELOPE. MEANWHILE THE OPERATIONAL GFS IS COLDER
AND MORE PROGRESSIVE THAN MOST OF THE MODELS. TREND HAS BEEN FOR A
SIGNIFICANT NORTHWARD ADJUSTMENT TO THE SURFACE LOW TRACK. GIVEN THE
LACK OF BLOCKING UPSTREAM AND NORTHWARD ADJUSTMENT TO THE CONFLUENCE
ZONE. THE CURRENT ENSEMBLE MEAN HAS THE 850 MILLIBAR LOW TRACK
CROSSING NORTHERN CONNECTICUT...NORTHERN RHODE ISLAND INTO INTERIOR
SE MASSACHUSETTS. ALSO EXAMINED THE 21Z SREF WHICH HAS THE STRONGEST
SIGNAL OF 4 INCH PLUS AMOUNTS JUST NORTH OF THESE AREAS. SO FOR NOW
IT APPEARS THAT AREAS ALONG AND NORTH OF THE MASS PIKE INTO SOUTHERN
NEW HAMPSHIRE SHOULD RECEIVE THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL TOTALS.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2009)

For those of us in northern NJ/PA

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
242 AM EST MON JAN 26 2009

...WINTRY WEATHER WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION TUESDAY NIGHT AND
CONTINUE INTO WEDNESDAY...

NJZ001-007-008-PAZ054-055-060>062-262200-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0003.090127T2300Z-090128T2300Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...
EASTON
242 AM EST MON JAN 26 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OVER THE TENNESSEE VALLEY TUESDAY AND
THEN MOVE NORTHEAST CROSSING SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY WEDNESDAY.
SNOW ASSOCIATED WITH THE LOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION TUESDAY
EVENING. THE SNOW WILL THEN CONTINUE INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING BEFORE
MIXING WITH AND POSSIBLY CHANGING TO SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR 6 INCHES OF SNOW IN THE POCONOS AS
WELL AS EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND NORTHERN NEW JERSEY. THERE
COULD ALSO BE A COATING OF ICE IF THE SNOW CHANGES OVER TO
FREEZING RAIN ON WEDNESDAY. ANY PRECIPITATION SHOULD TAPER OFF AND
END BY WEDNESDAY EVENING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> crossing my fingers for a northern VT dump



Better use BOTH hands, your toes, your legs, arms and eyes   This one's got some of So VT, the Berkshires, So NH and the Catskills as jackpot land.  And with forcast speed of the storm, even when it finally gets a big gulp of moisture somewhere off Long Island and starts to rapidly intensify, it will be too far away and pulling away to quickly to get No VT involved with significant snow.

BTW, talk about hype factor, this storm is now a [size=+4]420+[/size] page thread over in the accuweather forums


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> BTW, talk about hype factor, this storm is now a [SIZE=+4]420+[/SIZE] page thread over in the accuweather forums



yeah, that's because they are all jones'n for a day off from work!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll take less snow in CT, if it means more snow for Southern VT.


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> ...this storm is now a [size=+4]420+[/size] page thread over in the accuweather forums



Does this have something to do with those "safety meetings" you've all been talking about??:blink:


----------



## justjen (Jan 26, 2009)

*Sunday River / Cranmore*

Thanks to everyone making updates here.  I am heading up to Sunday River (and perhaps a stop at Cranmore) Wed - Fri.  I can only hope to get a taste of the pow I missed out on recently!  

I'm trying to get a handle on how the weather will be to get out of MA Wednesday morning and am wondering if we are better off to leave Tuesday night.  

Happy trails!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

justjen said:


> Thanks to everyone making updates here.  I am heading up to Sunday River (and perhaps a stop at Cranmore) Wed - Fri.  I can only hope to get a taste of the pow I missed out on recently!
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on how the weather will be to get out of MA Wednesday morning and am wondering if we are better off to leave Tuesday night.
> 
> Happy trails!



Current guess is that accumulating snow begins Wednesday -  Hartford - early AM  (4-6AM) for Rte. 128 Mass., -  9 AM Wednesday, Conway, NH, 8AM.  This could change.  If I was you, I'd be on the road by 5AM Wednesday, but consider Tuesday night  if the storm moves faster.

Mount Snow, Pico
Much heavier accumulations with shifting storm track...5-10" for now...will  likely adjust even more 

Bush
Much heavier accumulations with shifting storm track...4-8" for now...will  likely adjust even more 

Cranmore, Wildcat
Much heavier accumulations with shifting storm track...4-8" for now

Black (Maine), Sunday River
Much heavier accumulations with shifting storm track...5-10"


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> crossing my fingers for a northern VT dump



NVT has a magical weather system all it's own  :beer:


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

246 pm est mon jan 26 2009  ...winter storm watch in effect from late tuesday night through late wednesday night...  The national weather service in burlington has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from late tuesday night through late wednesday night.  Snow will overspread vermont and northern new york late tuesday night. The snow may be heavy at times on wednesday...and then taper off wednesday night. Snow amounts of 6 to 12 inches are possible with this storm...with the highest amounts expected over central and southern vermont.  A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Plan ahead...and have a winter storm kit in your car. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

billski said:


> Snow will overspread vermont and northern new york late tuesday night. The snow may be heavy at times on wednesday...and then taper off wednesday night. Snow amounts of 6 to 12 inches are possible with this storm...with the highest amounts expected over central and southern vermont.  .



For arguement's sake, snow will hit Northern Mass (read Berkshire East) to central VT (Killington/Pico).  Where to go Wednesday (skiing while it snows)? Where to go Thursday (sking after it snows)?


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> For arguement's sake, snow will hit Northern Mass (read Berkshire East) to central VT (Killington/Pico). Where to go Wednesday (skiing while it snows)? Where to go Thursday (sking after it snows)?


What's in between BEast and K/Pico? Hmmmmmmm. Stratton, Bromley, Mt Snow... :idea:

or you could go to Magic for $25 if you get a group of 3 or $80 for a car full on Wednesdays and get fresh tracks all day.

The 3 person $25 deal is good on any non-holiday weekday (like Thursday, for example).


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

During the snow, I'd be at Mt Snow because of the base and the crowds won't have arrived yet.
Go to Magic after the snow stops.

If you want to be a real contrarian, go to Bromley either day, you are apt to have the whole place to yourself.  $39.

Don't forget the White mountains are gonna get the goods too, but I'd be sniffing further up the road like Bretton Woods or Mount Washington Valley to avoid the suburban rush from Boston.


----------



## lerops (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you mean the accumulated base or the base lodge?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 26, 2009)

Please shift a little more north!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

lerops said:


> Do you mean the accumulated base or the base lodge?



base, as measured in inches (preferably in feet)!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Please shift a little more north!



it is!







have you fed your Ullr today?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

lerops said:


> Do you mean the accumulated base or the base lodge?



actually, base lodge facilities might dictate my trip. if i can't wiggle out of a certain meeting I'm going to have to hit a mountain with wi-fi and good cell coverage so i can attend a conf call.  missing an hour of skiing is worth the price if the snow is good!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2009)

Calling for 7-11 by wed afternoon here---spodda start tues night


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2009)

My students think I'm nuts at school, I get more excited than they do for these midweek storms!  They tend to be the only chances I get to ski a midweek day.  Bring it on!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 26, 2009)

Lookin good for the Poconos so far, planning on heading to Blue on Wednesday, hopefully should be Coomba worthy! ++++++vibes+++++++


----------



## denvervega (Jan 26, 2009)

It looks like the Catskills are in the bullseye- Everyone should know that Plattekill is open Wed.-Sun. as part of a regional promotion, as opposed to only Fri.-Sun. I know it sounds like a sales pitch, but no just a devoted local.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking like a "magical" jackpot. Wish I could do a vacation day... this is one of four weeks out of the year that it is absolutely no way going to happen. Have fun out there you guys. All you folks who keep saying you are going to try Magic out... time to get that vacation day ready...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 26, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Looking like a "magical" jackpot. Wish I could do a vacation day... this is one of four weeks out of the year that it is absolutely no way going to happen. Have fun out there you guys. All you folks who keep saying you are going to try Magic out... time to get that vacation day ready...



Crap, yeah, I'm one of those guys!  I'll try but looks not at all promising to get to Magic on Thursday.  

Plenty of season left!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 26, 2009)

billski said:


> it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHH praise be to Ullr!!

And some of these as well:  :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2009)

Gah, meetings I should really be at both Wednesday and Thursday, plus a crapload of other work to do. I'll console myself with the likelihood that a lot of it will fall during the day Wednesday, so it won't be 8"+ of untracked that I'm missing, more like two consecutive good days. Sundown it is, I think. At least it should still be good this weekend.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

It's pushing more north.  It looks like all of new england and ENY will see at least 4", and Wmass, So VT So NH and ME seeing 8+.  So VT and So NH could see 12"+

  Shiftover to rain for SNE since it's moved further north reduces accumulations in the south.

If I was traveling, I'd leave tonight rather than tomorrow AM.  Starting time in Boston about 8am Wed., 5AM in western mass.












I wish the other forecast offices would make these graphics for CNY, SNE, Cats and Pocos.

I'm outta here for a Thursday pow day.  joiners?


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

*on spec?  off spec?*

 Seems to me this thread ain't "speculation" any longer


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm outta here for a Thursday pow day.  joiners?



I wish

Someday I'll have a job with a longer Sales cycle where I can blow off on a whim for a Powder day


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I wish
> 
> Someday I'll have a job with a longer Sales cycle where I can blow off on a whim for a Powder day


you will if you want.  Took me 25 years.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

Attaboy Crapuweather, stir the flames higher with hyperbole and panic.  Clear the bread asile!

Check out this news title:

*
The Northeast Prepares for Another Massive Snowstorm
 

*_Note to editor, in my parts, we don't use the word "massive" until it gets above 3 feet!_


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL! I'm going to the gym tonight after work...which is right accross the street from the grocery store. I'll be sure to report back on the volume of vehicles in the parkinglot.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 27, 2009)

Once again, for those of us who can't travel up north in the middle of the week, here's the NWS report for NW Jersey.  Calling for upwards of 10 inches in NW Jersey and the Poconos.

Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE...RESENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
400 AM EST TUE JAN 27 2009

...WINTRY WEATHER WILL AFFECT THE REGION THROUGH WEDNESDAY...

.A  LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM RESPONSIBLE FOR THE WINTRY WEATHER WILL
FORM OVER THE TENNESSEE VALLEY TODAY AND THEN MOVE NORTHEAST
CROSSING THE REGION WEDNESDAY EVENING.

NJZ001-007-008-PAZ054-055-060>062-272230-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0003.090127T2300Z-090128T2300Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0003.090127T2100Z-090128T2300Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...
EASTON
400 AM EST TUE JAN 27 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
6 PM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 6 PM EST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER
STORM WARNING REPLACES THE PREVIOUSLY ISSUED WINTER STORM WATCH.

ALTHOUGH THERE COULD BE SOME FLURRIES TODAY...THE PERIOD OF
ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN THIS EVENING. THIS SNOW
SHOULD CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT BEFORE MIXING WITH SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN AROUND MIDDAY ON WEDNESDAY.

THE TOTAL AMOUNT OF SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO BE 4 TO 8 INCHES
EXCEPT UP TO 10 INCHES OVER THE POCONOS AND NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY.
3 TO 5 INCHES SHOULD BE ON THE GROUND BY WEDNESDAY MORNING. ALSO,
1/4 INCH OF ICE IS POSSIBLE FROM THE FREEZING RAIN.

SINCE THE GROUND IS FROZEN, ANY SNOW THAT FALLS WILL ACCUMULATE
AND ROADS WILL BECOME SLIPPERY QUITE RAPIDLY.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
VERY HAZARDOUS.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like the moisture that's going to be feeding us some snow took down a Fedex plane in Texas this morning.

The crew walked away, thank goodness.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm in for a Pow day or two...

Not having a job means I can do it this time around...

If I can get my buddy's condo at SR, I'll probably head up there tonight and ski tomorrow / Thursday... supposed to meet some Friends at Sunapee on Friday... I'll plan that stuff out today.

w00t.

-w


----------



## KingM (Jan 27, 2009)

Accuweather is clearly gleeful whenever something like this happens, and you know that most of the people following their web sites love the snowy weather, so why do they always report big events with whining and hand-wringing?


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LOL! I'm going to the gym tonight after work...which is right accross the street from the grocery store. I'll be sure to report back on the volume of vehicles in the parkinglot.



please let me know if there is any bread left.  I don't think I'll be able to survive the storm without it.:sad:

The kids are already planning for a day off from school.   Hey KingM, they gonna cancel school in Warren????:smash: (_as if I don't know the answer....)_


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2009)

billski said:


> please let me know if there is any bread left.  I don't think I'll be able to survive the storm without it.:sad:



HA! No way am I going into the store tonight! I'll watch the craziness from a distance. I'll jump in the treadmill and fire up the weather channel...and watch people fight for parking spots accross the street. :smile:


----------



## KingM (Jan 27, 2009)

billski said:


> please let me know if there is any bread left.  I don't think I'll be able to survive the storm without it.:sad:
> 
> The kids are already planning for a day off from school.   Hey KingM, they gonna cancel school in Warren????:smash: (_as if I don't know the answer....)_



They'd better, my son and I are going to use the storm as a pretext to get out of the valley for the day. Love my MRV resorts, but it's the perfect excuse to ski some new terrain.


----------



## tequiladoug (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

Per my last patient(who works for the CT State DOT and drives one of the plows), atleast in the Northeast part of the state, they're reporting to work for 2AM and are expecting about 20 to 24 hours of work.  Pretreating of the road surfaces is happening this AM.


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2009)

Direct hit on the thunderbolt.....


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Note to all...don't go to Sunapee for the next several days, the skiing will be terrible... ;-)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 27, 2009)

From that map it looks like 3-6" for me.  I'm finishing a trip in Newark tonight about 9PM and the forecast calls for the snow to start around midnight so I'm hoping it's right and I'll be home before it starts.  Tomorrow's my wife's birthday so skiing won't go over too well but I'm looking forward to Thurs., Fri. and Sat.


----------



## justjen (Jan 27, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I'm in for a Pow day or two...
> 
> Not having a job means I can do it this time around...
> 
> ...


YES!  W and Th at SR!  I think we are leaning toward leaving tonight as well.  It will be nice to get the driving out of the way so we can actually sleep some before skiing.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

The tea leaves think the sweetspot with 10-15" will be (believe it or don't)
Bromley, Stratton, Magic, Ascutney, Crotched, Ragged, Gunstock, Pats, Sunapee, King Pine, Cranmore, and most of W Maine Mts.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

It's looking like the storm backend winds are going to be very light.  A perfect setup!


Scott says (with regard to No. VT)
"
We're going to get crushed tomorrow afternoon/evening it looks like.  All
12z models are very favorable for +SN across the north country.  Will issue
a forecast this afternoon but totals will be higher than my prelim 5-10"
from Sunday."


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I may leave for Stratton tomorrow at 4am.... lol


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

Look at all that pink (Winter Storm Warnings):







What a beautiful map!


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

Bostonian said:


> I think I may leave for Stratton tomorrow at 4am.... lol


  yes, you should!  :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 27, 2009)

greg said:


> look at all that pink (winter storm warnings):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet!!!!!!


----------



## tequiladoug (Jan 27, 2009)

Bam!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel like a kid on Christmas eve:smile:
Might have to hit up somewhere tomorrow, just need to decide whether S. or N. VT.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

I see a 12: moderate bullseye around Magic!
Weather porn at it's finest!


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 27, 2009)

for Burke Mt. local forecasts are calling 6-12 inches.  Snowing should start around 2am.  First chair here we come.


----------



## polski (Jan 27, 2009)

Not to r*** on anyone's parade but from various sources I've checked the models seem to have evolved as they often do and mixing or worse appears to be an issue up into SC VT and S NH, with a little sleet not entirely out of the question farther north.

I'm able to take a day off Thurs off so my fingers are crossed for an MRG powder fix. Concerned about driving conditions from NE Mass but currently it appears precip should end somewhere around midnight tomorrow night so I'm hoping any icy roads down this way have been taken care of as daybreak nears. As billski notes, doesn't look like wind will be a problem Thurs.


----------



## Euler (Jan 27, 2009)

polski said:


> Not to r*** on anyone's parade but from various sources I've checked the models seem to have evolved as they often do and mixing or worse appears to be an issue up into SC VT and S NH, with a little sleet not entirely out of the question farther north.
> 
> .



HISSSSS:flame:

BUT...I think the warming is associated with the northward shifting of the storm track, so along with a bit of sleet mixed in, SoVT is also now predicted to get walloped with a huge QPF...up to 1.25 inches of liquid equivalent now predicted, so the amount of snow and sleet might be huge.  Up to 16 inches might come from this storm.  Just hope it doesn't continue to warm aloft too much and cover the new snow with that famous SoVT breakable crust.


----------



## polski (Jan 27, 2009)

Euler said:


> HISSSSS:flame:



Don't flamethrow the messenger ;-)

NWS-Burlington disco update as of 12 minutes ago

LATER MDL RUNS (15Z SREF/18Z GFS/HIGH RES ECMWF) INCREASE
CONFIDENCE IN FCST WITH EVEN A FURTHER NUDGE NORTH ON STORM
TRACK...ACRS SNE WITH FAVORABLE HIGHER QPF/SNOWFALL ACRS MUCH OF
FA. ​


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 27, 2009)

WOOOO!!!! Bring it north, baby! SNE has had a banner year. Time for a big dump up in the hills. Too bad I won't be able to enjoy it until Saturday. Might be a BC weekend. So far this season, the biggest dumps have fallen on "no vaca day" weeks for me, bummer. But this may be the best January I have experienced as a skier to date. With exception of about the first five days (which still had good coverage for the first week of the month), January has been  exceptional and no thaw or NCP in the hills. Nice way to end the month.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 27, 2009)

This is shaping up quite nicely for Northern New England!  Down at the Woodstock Station there were many people from Southern New England who came up tonight to beat the storm


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2009)

Got the next 2 days off and sopme 2fers at MRG.  Tomorrow might be my first lift day of the year...thursday some bushwhackin.


----------



## polski (Jan 27, 2009)

Scott B has posted his final. He thinks no sleet north of Killington and possibly as much as 18" somewhere along the spine between there and I-89. His forecast is VT-centric; NWS-Gray now forecasting 10-16" in the Whites and NW Maine, nearly as much in central NH but with some sleet mixing there.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 28, 2009)

It's snowing at my house now.


----------



## JD (Jan 28, 2009)

Boing!


----------



## Terry (Jan 28, 2009)

They are calling for 14-24 inches for us in western Maine now!!  WooHoo!!  2-3" an hour all afternoon and evening.


----------



## Euler (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got the phone call...school's closed so I'm packing up the gear so the kids and I can spend this storm day at the mountain.  Should be a hoot...my little guy will be able to go a bit bigger on his jumps, cause the soft snow doesn't hurt quite so much.


----------



## KingM (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, school is closed here. I've got *&#! work to do at the inn this morning, so we can't get out until 11:30, but my oldest son and I are going to brave the roads and head south to Middlebury for something a little different.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2009)

2" here


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2009)

Euler said:


> Just got the phone call...school's closed so I'm packing up the gear so the kids and I can spend this storm day at the mountain.  Should be a hoot...my little guy will be able to go a bit bigger on his jumps, cause the soft snow doesn't hurt quite so much.



Nice! Doesn't get much better than that! Have a great time!

We've got a few inches of snow here; all the schools are shut. The big story will be the change over to sleet and freezing rain later today. Then the temps drop tonight. It'll probably be a good idea to clear off the driveway once the changeover happens. I don't want frozen block of snowment......


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 28, 2009)

2 inches overnight on Burke Mt. should be followed by an EXTRA 16 inches according to a savvy chair-lift operator friend of mine who has the local "scoop".  Local forecast calling up to 16 inches total for the ski-area. BOOOOM!!!

ETA:  We are expecting only snow out of this storm up here. KILLER!!


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 28, 2009)

Saddleback Tomorrow!!!!  Driving through the bulk tonight.....wish me luck!!

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THIS MORNING TO 7 AM
EST THURSDAY...
.TODAY...SNOW. SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES THIS AFTERNOON. SNOW
ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 10 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND 18. LIGHT AND VARIABLE
WINDS...BECOMING EAST AROUND 10 MPH THIS AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF SNOW
NEAR 100 PERCENT. 
.TONIGHT...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE EVENING. TOTAL
SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 14 TO 24 INCHES. LOWS AROUND 10 ABOVE.
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH...BECOMING NORTHWEST AFTER MIDNIGHT.
CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 8 BELOW
AFTER MIDNIGHT.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

3", 21 degrees and slowly rising...


----------



## tipsdown (Jan 28, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Saddleback Tomorrow!!!!  Driving through the bulk tonight.....wish me luck!!
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THIS MORNING TO 7 AM
> EST THURSDAY...
> ...



Make sure you leave us some untracked in the woods.  I can't get there until Saturday and it's killing me.  Good luck getting up there!


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw a forecast that said 14-22 for Cannon. Is it just me or has NH been just as good or better than VT this year.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> 3", 21 degrees and slowly rising...


 

About the same here with 2.5" and 21.8F. School here is closed for today.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 28, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> I saw a forecast that said 14-22 for Cannon. Is it just me or has NH been just as good or better than VT this year.



It's been better than Southern VT for sure. Can't speak to the north.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

polski said:


> Scott B has posted his final. He thinks no sleet north of Killington and possibly as much as 18" somewhere along the spine between there and I-89. His forecast is VT-centric; NWS-Gray now forecasting 10-16" in the Whites and NW Maine, nearly as much in central NH but with some sleet mixing there.




NWS has just up-lifted it's NH and ME forecast, while sticking with it's VT numbers.  I think the Gray Maine office goes to bed early.....

I'm seeing much higher numbers forecasted now for the North Conway area:  10- 14 today, 7-11 tonight.  If I do my math right, that's 17-25 in Mt. Washington Valley.  Do I hear Black or Wildcat calling me?  

Maine is gonna get the goods too.  Bethel Maine is forecasted for 9-13 plus 8-12 = 17 to 25.  
Scotty, warp speed.


Choices, choices, choices.  This bears watching, gonna be an interesting day at the tube.   I'll make up my mind tonight.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Saddleback Tomorrow!!!!  Driving through the bulk tonight.....wish me luck!!



jersey rob, you da man!  you in da money.  you may NEVA come back!  ENJOY!  


remember, we want a TR with SICK pictures, dammit!

8)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> I saw a forecast that said 14-22 for Cannon. Is it just me or has NH been just as good or better than VT this year.



I can't speak from experience having not skied in VT yet, but if I were to guess what area has gotten the most snow so far this season, it would be Killington.

It's hard to tell with the Northern VT areas though.  Stowe gets a number of 6-8 over night lake affect events that aren't in the forecast.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 28, 2009)

billski said:


> NWS has just up-lifted it's NH and ME forecast, while sticking with it's VT numbers.  I think the Gray Maine office goes to bed early.....
> 
> I'm seeing much higher numbers forecasted now for the North Conway area:  10- 14 today, 7-11 tonight.  If I do my math right, that's 17-25 in Mt. Washington Valley.  Do I hear Black or Wildcat calling me?
> 
> ...




A co-worker of mine (nonskier) is out today sick...I really think I caught something she gave to me (cough) before she left yesterday (hack). Might not make it in tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> I saw a forecast that said 14-22 for Cannon. Is it just me or has NH been just as good or better than VT this year.


I've skied both, the greens have been better this season.  That could change today.

checkout these charts, make up your own mind:


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

*Crapuweather clears the aisles*

The latest Crapuweather inflammation.

Deadly Storm Reaches Northeast 					

Well, I hope the headline at least clears northbound travel lanes....


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> A co-worker of mine (nonskier) is out today sick...I really think I caught something she gave to me (cough) before she left yesterday (hack). Might not make it in tomorrow.



You really don't look well.  Suggest you stay home tomorrow, just to play it safe, make sure nobody else at the office catches what you have.  I'll vouch for you.  8)


----------



## jerseyrob (Jan 28, 2009)

billski said:


> jersey rob, you da man!  you in da money.  you may NEVA come back!  ENJOY!
> 
> 
> remember, we want a TR with SICK pictures, dammit!
> ...



Hahahaha!!!  Thanks billski! The camera is charging right now.......hopefully we'll get the goods!!!  Gotta wait until the wifey gets out of work(8:00pm) to leave.  Gonna be a slow drive. Not gonna get much done at work today that's for sure!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

22.5, closing in on 4" and snowing moderately heavy. Hoping the mix stays away as much as possible.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

switched over to snow/sleet mix here in southern CT :-(


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

Had big fat flakes and just heard the first few pings of sleet. Lame, but I'm cool if it stays sleet. Better than freezing rain...


----------



## Zand (Jan 28, 2009)

Heavy snow here, 19 degrees. Change to sleet and then freezing rain coming later. Heading to Wachusett right now.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> ...I'm cool if it stays sleet. Better than freezing rain...



what is the difference?


----------



## ozzy (Jan 28, 2009)

Freezing rain is an ice layer that coats everything.
sleet is more like granular or mand made snow


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> what is the difference?



Freezing rain falls as regular water and the freezes on contact. Sleet falls as frozen ice pellets. Sleet actually skis extremely well. Freezing rain will just crust up the snow that already fell.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Freezing rain is an ice layer that coats everything.
> sleet is more like granular or mand made snow





Greg said:


> Freezing rain falls as regular water and the freezes on contact. Sleet falls as frozen ice pellets. Sleet actually skis extremely well. Freezing rain will just crust up the snow that already fell.



gotcha..  freezing rain here in southern CT


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2009)

Total rain/freezing rain here now.  Ground, streets and walkways are really frozen, so there's now a lot of ice build up everywhere.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 28, 2009)

Still snowing like mad here in NE CT.


----------



## JD (Jan 28, 2009)

Raining in VT.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 28, 2009)

raining in northfield? that's not good.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

gladerider said:


> raining in northfield? that's not good.



A weak attempt at sarcasm....

Good ole fashioned slizzard here. Better than rain...


----------



## lerops (Jan 28, 2009)

It looks like Catskills turning into sleet, freezing rain, etc. Gore seems to be getting a lot of snow.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 28, 2009)

working its way up the chain in Hartford- Im looking at mixed percip.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 28, 2009)

After recieveing 4" of snow it's now freezing rain and 27.4F


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 28, 2009)

lerops said:


> It looks like Catskills turning into sleet, freezing rain, etc. Gore seems to be getting a lot of snow.



I am in North Creek now and its coming down at over an inch an hour. Has been since 9:00 oclock.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 28, 2009)

We have a little over 2 inches on the ground, and the snow is coming down harder now


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2009)

Freezing rain here. Bab memories of the Great VT Ice Storm back in Dec.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a mix here in Watertown, CT.  Kind of a wet sleet I guess, definitely seems to be some straight up rain mixed in though.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 28, 2009)

Just reviewed NOAA, Snowforecast.com, and a couple of other weather sites, up to 20 inches up here by tomorrow morning!!  Eastern POW legs will be ready!


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just reviewed NOAA, Snowforecast.com, and a couple of other weather sites, up to 20 inches up here by tomorrow morning!!  Eastern POW legs will be ready!



gonna be a mob scene at ski93 areas


----------



## gladerider (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> A weak attempt at sarcasm....
> 
> Good ole fashioned slizzard here. Better than rain...



not a sarcasm. heading up to bromely friday night. rain band reaching northfield doesn't sound good.

any updates from folks around west dover or jamaica?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 28, 2009)

billski said:


> gonna be a mob scene at ski93 areas



Oh yeah, I forsee a lot of hooky being played out tomorrow and Friday!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

gladerider said:


> not a sarcasm. heading up to bromely friday night. rain band reaching northfield doesn't sound good.



I meant JD was being sarcastic, not you. I doubt very much it's raining in Northfield.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I meant JD was being sarcastic, not you. I doubt very much it's raining in Northfield.



wait, he was kidding? crap, i just cancelled a motel reservation up there and paid 15% cancellation fee because i didn't think it woudl be good skiing!!!:angry:


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wait, he was kidding? crap, i just cancelled a motel reservation up there and paid 15% cancellation fee because i didn't think it woudl be good skiing!!!:angry:



see, you guys are getting the hang of indigenous Yankee humor now!  No facial expression, no smilies.  That's what I got grilled on about a year ago here when I tried to do it, so I gave it up.  But I still get trapped now and then, so I just drop it.    Mixed audience.

Anyways, it sure is nice that all this fresh snow has obviated the grumpiness that prevailed on this forum a few short months back.   Snow does wonders to sooth the soul....8)


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2009)

billski said:


> Anyways, it sure is nice that all this fresh snow has obviated the grumpiness that prevailed on this forum a few short months back.   Snow does wonders to sooth the soul....8)


Not when you can't take a day off to enjoy it...:-?:razz:


----------



## gladerider (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I meant JD was being sarcastic, not you. I doubt very much it's raining in Northfield.



got it. i just checked the intellicast and vermont looks safe. 


gmcunni - they'd prolly take your reservation back if you explain to them you got played....


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 28, 2009)

Heavy freezing rain here and 30.0F, yuck. 55F warmer for me than monday morning:-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

Dumping on the NH seacoast; so far so good


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

Gunstock is calling in 5" so far

Just changed to rain here, but who cares.  We ain't got no stinkin' hills here!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 28, 2009)

6-8" of dry freshies here at the Bush so far, still snowing hard. 10"-20" forecast by local weather guys, tomorrow we'll know for sure.


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2009)

Getting sleet now...as long as it stays all snow south of Concord I'll be happy.


----------



## danny p (Jan 28, 2009)

belleayre was sweet this morning, dumping like crazy until 11:30, then dumping mix that was mostly snow, then half sleet/snow.....left around 1:00 when there was more sleet than snow in the mix precip....trails were still pretty nice and the untracked was getting deep by the time I left.  Pretty sweet pow morning for $20.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

We're getting dry slotted which is fine by me since we went the freezing rain earlier this afternoon.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 28, 2009)

Freezing rain here with 0.25" of ice and 32.4F.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

Bust for coastal NH so far.  Maybe 3 inches, looking to change over to sleet.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 28, 2009)

Still snowing hard up here!  Eight inches so far!


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

not liking what I see on the radar.  red in making it into SVT.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

billski said:


> not liking what I see on the radar.  red in making it into SVT.



Hopefully they're spared

...and hopefully Cannon gets hammered with 12+ and no mixing.  While I want get to enjoy powder on Sunday as it will all be tracked out, it sounds like the base is close for opening several glades and I'd like to get in them, especially Kinsman.


----------



## KingM (Jan 28, 2009)

Wonderful skiing today in northern VT. Of course, I drove through horrific conditions to get to Middlebury Snow Bowl today, only to find out that most of the mountain was on wind hold. Wind didn't seem that bad to me and I decided to just make the best of it, since we were already there. We played on the little slope, mostly in the woods on that side, and the powder was fantastic.


----------



## Andrew Caffrey (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone want to venture a guess what the rain/sleet/ice would do to conditions at Magic?


----------



## polski (Jan 28, 2009)

Magic's snow report as of 2:30 p.m. said 8-12" snow with a little sleet mixing in. In this TGR thread Magic local Bluebird reported similar but by 3:30 said it already was changing back to snow. Looks like a dry slot is coming and then a little more wraparound snow on the back end.

I will say I have a friend who lives near Mt Snow and as of 45 min ago he said he's got freezing r&%# and sleet with a little snow still in the mix. "Quite disgusting" was how he put it. So the line of nastiness is very close but Magic may dodge the bullet. 

MRG reports 8-10" snow and dumping "profusely" as of 4 p.m. That's my destination tomorrow.


----------



## Kowalski (Jan 28, 2009)

Just changed to sleet here in Loudon NH, about 10 miles north of Concord. sleet line kissing concord right now on the radar so it seems to be a fairly accurate approximation of where things are beginning to mix. I hope to hit waterville or cannon tomorrow depending on who receives more.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 28, 2009)

Heavy freezing rain here in Coventry, quite disgusting actually.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like some sleet is mixing back in with the rain. 32 degrees.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

polski said:


> MRG reports 8-10" snow and dumping "profusely" as of 4 p.m. That's my destination tomorrow.



so jealous.. so very very jealous...


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 28, 2009)

Today at Burke was great, not a soul around (usual wednesday @ Burke).  The day kept getting better and better and when all was said and done we got at least 6 inches by 4pm.  It has been dumping since 3pmish and I mean dumping, still going as strong as ever.  So far this year this is the hardest it has snowed by a mile.  Local forecasts calling 14-24 inches for Burke Mt.  Tomorrow shaping up to be a day for the memory books.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

....Oh to be a bartender in Stowe again......times like these are when I miss it the most.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 28, 2009)

I just placed a call to a kid at Plymouth State. Well over a foot and has not turned to rain!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2009)

still snowing hard here and has been  since 8 am  going out to  plow for second time  i'd estimate a foot of new snow since this am


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> I saw a forecast that said 14-22 for Cannon. Is it just me or has NH been just as good or better than VT this year.


Not quite.... maybe compared to SoVT. But not NoVT. But still, NH has had a stellar year and my best powder days of the year have been outside of NoVT including a pair of NH days. This storm will almost put Cannon at its seasonal average. While NH is not beating VT for snow totals, it is certainly well above its own average and coming into its own quicker than normal.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy shit there is an ass load of snow here in Ashland. I just got home and grounded out my car because the plow hasn't hit our lot yet. I don't recall ever having done that before. Snow tires don't do shit when they are spinning in the air. About a foot and a half so far and still coming down strong. Two feet is not out of the question at this point...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 28, 2009)

We got about 6" here then around 11:00 it changed to freezing rain and then rain, now it's partly cloudy and 37 degrees but it's supposed to go down to 19 tonight.


----------



## polski (Jan 28, 2009)

Andrew Caffrey said:


> anyone want to venture a guess what the rain/sleet/ice would do to conditions at Magic?



later report from Magic local Bluebird at TGR:

Ice pellets changed back to snow at Magic around 5pm. Still dumping as of 7pm.

Only about 2 hours of sleet and ice pellets. Tomorrow should be fantastic.

Pepperdawg, When I left at 5 there was no crust and it had changed back to snow. Ice pellets made it a little heavy, but no crust.
Last edited by Bluebird; Today at 06:09 PM..​
Still MRG for me but fyi.

good night!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 28, 2009)

*Shoveling cement*

I just got done shoveling 4" of really heavy snow/slush. I should probably go back to my post in the shoveling snow thread 'cause it SUCKED! I'm hoping we get enough rain so the crust will support me on my bike...bring on the rain!

John


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Holy shit there is an ass load of snow here in Ashland. I just got home and grounded out my car because the plow hasn't hit our lot yet. I don't recall ever having done that before. Snow tires don't do shit when they are spinning in the air. About a foot and a half so far and still coming down strong. Two feet is not out of the question at this point...



Tramline possible this weekend?


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Holy shit there is an ass load of snow here in Ashland. I just got home and grounded out my car because the plow hasn't hit our lot yet. I don't recall ever having done that before. Snow tires don't do shit when they are spinning in the air. About a foot and a half so far and still coming down strong. Two feet is not out of the question at this point...


You need fat skis for the car!   could be some nice jumps off of rooftops.

down here it's pouring and it's making our roofs sponges with about 1 foot atop.  Perfect conditions for ice dams, which I have had vast experience :evil:

ENJOY!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Tramline possible this weekend?


Doubt they will open it but this should provide enough base to solidify that the next dump might. Who knows... the new management has certainly been more generous with coverage. But Cannon is notoriously slow to drop ropes and Tramline is one of the very few absolutely no-no's for trail poaching.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2009)

billski said:


> You need fat skis for the car!   could be some nice jumps off of rooftops.


Won't be skiing off the roof top, but I will be skiing off my back deck down the 80 foot 37 degree hill tomorrow morning. Can't skip out on work :sad: but I can at least creatively go get mine the hard way. Half a dozen laps should wake me up pretty good  Ski Ashland from last season.


----------



## JD (Jan 28, 2009)

Very unstable snow.  Cracked one off snow blowing.







Burried Grill..


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Won't be skiing off the roof top, but I will be skiing off my back deck down the 80 foot 37 degree hill tomorrow morning. Can't skip out on work :sad: but I can at least creatively go get mine the hard way. Half a dozen laps should wake me up pretty good  Ski Ashland from last season.




THAT'S GREAT!  
gtg


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like Mt. Washington valley and Sugarloaf are the winners from this but I may be wrong???


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 29, 2009)

Burke Mt so far got 16 inches of love.  Flurry activity is supposed to "pound" us throughout the day.  Expeccting another 1-3 according to our dear local forecast chick.  Sweet conditions all around up here in NoVT.  Come on down!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.sugarbush.com/snow-trails-conditions/live-mountain-update


----------



## KingM (Jan 29, 2009)

So Sugarbush is reporting 21 inches and Mad River 10-12. There's no way both of those things could be true, is there?

If I had to guess, based on what I'm seeing in the valley, I'd probably split the difference, say, 16ish?


----------



## BLESS (Jan 29, 2009)

KingM said:


> So Sugarbush is reporting 21 inches and Mad River 10-12. There's no way both of those things could be true, is there?
> 
> If I had to guess, based on what I'm seeing in the valley, I'd probably split the difference, say, 16ish?



thats ridiculous that theres that much of a difference.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2009)

we got about a foot of powder here


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 29, 2009)

We wound up with 4" of snow and heavy freezing rain last night with about 0.4" of ice accumulation. It's really pretty up here this morning, but the roads are treacherous.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 29, 2009)

We ended up with 16 inches!  Just got back from Loon, and well, as they say, it did not suck!!  Gotta go to work now


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2009)

Kind of a mess for SNE, but still an impressive storm:


----------



## JD (Jan 29, 2009)

BLESS said:


> thats ridiculous that theres that much of a difference.



Sugarbush yard stick.


----------



## polski (Jan 30, 2009)

KingM said:


> So Sugarbush is reporting 21 inches and Mad River 10-12. There's no way both of those things could be true, is there?
> 
> If I had to guess, based on what I'm seeing in the valley, I'd probably split the difference, say, 16ish?



Can't speak to SB's report but I was at MRG yesterday and think 10-12 was generally right except where wind stacked it higher. As I mentioned in my TR, the snow seemed especially deep on Fall Line, though that may have been in part because I sampled some of it firsthand with my face ;-) .


----------

